# Replace knotty pine with drywall. What to do about doors?



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

My wife wants to paint it, I think it will just look like painted knotty pine so I'm trying to convince her to just let me put drywall up over it. :biggrin2: If I go this route I'm confused about the doors, all the doors downstairs (5) are cut into the walls, they are not "real" doors. I'm assuming I would have to remove the panelling around them and frame in doors (if possible)? The one down the hall to the right in the picture is the bathroom and it's only about 6' high (I'm 6'3) so ideally I make that higher too so I don't have to duck. Any thoughts on this, it looks load bearing because of where it is but I have no idea.


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

*What to do with knotty pine paneling on walls?*

We're conflicted but we both agree we don't want what's there since we plan to put down Luxury Vinyl planks that looks like wood on the floor so with that on the floor and the ceiling the way it is I feel the walls would be better as drywall. My wife wants to paint them but I'm worried that's a lot of work and I have yet to see examples of that looks good. Just looking for opinions, what would you do if you have to renovate this?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd leave it the way it is.
To paint it you would have to sand every inch of it, apply a bonding primer then two coats of paint.
That style door does not lend itself to going over the walls with drywall.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: What to do with knotty pine paneling on walls?*

Painting them will be MUCH less work than drywall. You could always paint them and if you don't like it, then drywall. Just make sure you use the proper primer so sap doesn't seep through.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I too, would leave it as is,....

To drywall it, the pine should come off the walls 1st,...


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Agree with the others. Living with it until you see if you like it with the new floor would be less work. If you do want to paint it, agree with above. I was thinking perhaps of a wash-type paint or a stain but I doubt they would work if the wood is already coated or sealed and don't know if they would deal with the knots any better.

As for the doors, if they are properly framed you could pop in some pre-hung doors. It sounds like the one in the load-bearing wall would have to be re-framed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We whitewashed over our tongue and groove cedar in our family room.
It looks better than painting it because the wood highlights shine through.
We first whitewashed it maybe twenty years ago, and did it again
about three years ago. Ours is also on an angle. We used the same paint
that is on the walls in the LR and DR. We watered it down a lot.

If you choose to do this you'll have to experiment with the water to
paint ratio. It is very forgiven...we used a rag to apply it. If you get
any blotches you can wipe it down (to blend it) with a clean rag
or sponge wrung out with hot water.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When you say-- not real doors, I assume you mean that they are
planks? I would remove them, and frame it out and install new 
raided panel doors. Doors are important, it would change the 
entire feel of the room. The doors and molding could be painted
a creamy white.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Seems to me you are uncertain to a degree and experimenting with your final looks.

In that case, paint it first.... that's the least expensive.... see if you like it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you plan on changing the fake doors, then first try to whitewash
the doors for practice. Once you paint it you won't be able to
change it. The whitewash will dress up the room, changing it from
very rustic to more up to date and traditional. 
Also, painting the walls will not cover and sins, such as scratches, 
knots or any other imperfections.


Friends of ours did the same thing in their family room, however, they
whitewashed it using a light raspberry paint and it looks wonderful. 

I will get you close up pic's tomorrow of the whitewashed wood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

As promised...This pic is a good example of how the shading of the
wood shines through the watered down paint.
Even the knots look nice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Look at that big knot on the left of the clock.
If it was just painted over I think it would look
unsightly and do nothing to dress up the room.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

what does the other side (interior) of the doors look like? are they the same? or smooth? you could flip them around, then paint... ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think you need to replace the doors. Your room looks nice and spacious
and would benefit with nice doors and nice moldings around the doors.

This is a close up of the other side, notice the planks are on a diagonal 
like your planks are.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry, this is the one I wanted to post showing the door.
It dresses up the room a lot. Like you, We have an open floor 
plan and needed to dress up the room a bit. 

Show your wife the whitewashed look and raised panel door.

I have more wall photos of the room,if you're interested.
Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Two Knots said:


> The whitewash will dress up the room, changing it from
> very rustic to more up to date and traditional.


Did you whitewash *knotty pine*? I didn't realize you could do that. I thought sap would seep through the knots unless it was primed first? That looks great though.

*Edit - just realized your earlier post said it was cedar. Isn't cedar typically bare wood? Knotty pine is usually varnished or whatever and I don't know that you can whitewash over top.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I never considered that the notty pine would be varnished.
Yes, ours is not varnished. I suggest that the OP test the inside
of a door to see if is indeed varnished...He can rag on the water
downed paint to see if it works. 

Did you mean the sap would seep through the paint, even on the cedar?
We first painted it around twenty years ago. 

If it doesn't adhere then the second best solution would be to
paint it. I hope he has success.

Funny story, hubby did this in 1976...when I wanted to have light
walls I suggested we remove the cedar...Hubby said, "this is
something that you can discuss with your next husband! " 
That's when I got the idea to white wash it. "necessity is the
mother of invention..


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We also have a bathroom next to the family room that we applied 
the tongue and groove cedar on the walls back in 1985 when we put
in a new bathroom. 

We updated it a few years ago and painted
the walls white. I can show pics of painted wood walls if the 
OP is interested. Even the ceiling we planked! :surprise:

We were wood walls obsessed in the seventies and eighties! :smile:


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Two Knots said:


> Did you mean the sap would seep through the paint, even on the cedar?
> We first painted it around twenty years ago.


I have to say I'm not expert on wood types. What I've researched has told me that knotty pine can be a problem because the knots can seep sap, and of course they have a lot of knots! Being that you white-washed yours so long ago, it sounds like a non-issue with cedar.


----------

